# More Norway



## vindiboy (Apr 25, 2020)

https://ibb.co/album/qYvFm9  A bit more of our Norway wander  Atlantic  road well worth seeing easy to wild there , so much to see in Norway must visit Country.


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 25, 2020)

I concur and add
Finland and Sweden are also GREAT








						Finland & Sweden & Home
					

Finland was very pleasant and pretty with forests and lakes in abundance. For us we did not find too much other interest (see some below). Camping was very good with many areas often with a fire-pit...



					philip-clark.weebly.com


----------



## suneye (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks for the pictures .  my favourite month to go to Norway is May.  We should have been going next month We have never taken the van - yet, but have travelled about by train and ferry and am always blown away by how beautiful it is.


----------



## mossypossy (Apr 26, 2020)

Missing the Lofoten Islands.
Could easily spend a month there, avoiding the gorgeous but way over visited Å.


----------



## mid4did (Apr 26, 2020)

It's our destination of choice now.If only there was a direct ferry route.
May 2018 scandinavia trip


----------



## Pete Westy (May 5, 2020)

Midnight Sun on the Lofoten islands is heaven on earth. The only downside is the price and selection of wine. Just head a little further North to Andenes and go to watch Sperm wales. The sight of these beautiful creatures will make you cry and you will remember it for the rest of your life.


----------



## jagmanx (May 5, 2020)

Yes
We plan Norway & Sweden again 2021 2022 2023 ???
Go as far north as  Narvik (via Sweden & Kiruna) and South in Norway
Just doable in 3 months. 
Travel a bit further each day in Belgium Holland Germany and only 1 night in overnights
Use the short Ferry and Oresund Bridge out and maybe back !


----------



## vindiboy (May 5, 2020)

We used 2 Ferries to get to Norway, Germany to Denmark, Denmark to Sweden  drove up through Sweden and crossed into Norway at GRONG superb trip, came back a similar way BUT used the Oresund Bridge back and not the Ferries the cost was almost exactly he same  and the experience was fantastic, we had plenty of time so that was great.  No need to book the Ferries, just turn up and wait,  We crossed the Channel Dover  to Calais and drove slowly through  Holland to get to the German ferry, so 3 Ferries realy Hee HEE


----------



## witzend (May 10, 2020)

mid4did said:


> It's our destination of choice now.If only there was a direct ferry route.
> May 2018 scandinavia trip


Just got to looking at your Pictures thanks for sharing


----------

